# Chupacabra found alive in Texas?



## Vigilante

Never saw a dog eat with his paws like that!

Chupacabra found alive in Texas? | azfamily.com Phoenix


----------



## Gracie

Poor thing. Looks like a mangy dog. They need to get it to a shelter where vets can treat it...or see if it IS a different species newly found.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

You're right, Gracie! I don't care what it is, it doesn't deserve to be kept in that little cage like that! Actually, that's the trap it was caught in, so apparently that's what they're keeping it in? What, does it have to go potty right in that little cage, too?  That's animal abuse, someone needs to step in and make sure the little creature is treated humanely!


----------



## Vigilante

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You're right, Gracie! I don't care what it is, it doesn't deserve to be kept in that little cage like that! Actually, that's the trap it was caught in, so apparently that's what they're keeping it in? What, does it have to go potty right in that little cage, too? That's animal abuse, someone needs to step in and make sure the little creature is treated humanely!



Be thankful, they didn't shot and kill it, as many of these strange creatures have been. Supposedly they have dog DNA, but if a dog, I would think it's a new breed, and where did it come from? They have been killed from Kentucky to Texas and many states in between. I suspect, since TV coverage that there will be further investigation and better care taken of this little animal.


----------



## rightwinger

Seems a little too close to April Fools Day

But it doesn't appear to be a dog


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Its a hairless raccoon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

And it has been rescued.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Humane Society rescues rare hairless raccoon from busy area - VeroNews: Indian River County Spotlight


----------



## boedicca

It's a dog.


----------



## Defiant1

The first thing they should do is find out how it tastes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I know a hairless raccoon when I see it.


----------



## rightwinger

Looks more raccoon than dog but the snout does not look like a raccoon


----------



## JakeStarkey

take a look at

image hairless raccoon - Bing Images


----------



## peach174

The animal that was caught in Texas does not look like that hairless raccoon that was caught and rescued in Florida.


----------



## peach174

The nose and face seem different to me.

Texas





Florida hairless raccoon


----------



## rightwinger

It does carry itself like a raccoon and the snarl was like a coon. It also used its paws like a raccoon would


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Luddly Neddite said:


> Humane Society rescues rare hairless raccoon from busy area - VeroNews: Indian River County Spotlight




Hurrah!


----------



## skye

Poor thing  whatever he is   he looks so scared....

I hope he gets the protection he needs.


----------



## tinydancer

Poor baby is a raccoon with mange. I hope they can treat it. Good for those that weren't sure that didn't just blow it away and wanted to find out what it was.

Dip it and set it free!


----------



## tinydancer

By the way, what a sweetie pie. We're all commenting on what it is or isn't but the sweetheart is strangely adorable.


----------



## Connery

This may explain further what a Chupacabra is..

Another Chupacabra Monster Tale Bites the Dust in Texas - NBC News


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

> "the warden did contact the person who trapped the animal and told him that since it did appear to be a raccoon, he would have to release it back into the wild or euthanize it," cox said friday. "the land owner left a message on the warden's voice mail this morning that the animal had been euthanized."



what the fuck?


----------



## Gracie

Morons. I hate people sometimes.


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> Morons. I hate people sometimes.



The a-hole realized there was no money to be made so he killed it


----------



## editec

Gracie said:


> Morons. I hate people sometimes.



_Sometimes?_

You're not trying hard enough.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> Poor baby is a raccoon with mange. I hope they can treat it. Good for those that weren't sure that didn't just blow it away and wanted to find out what it was.
> 
> Dip it and set it free!



No. He would not survive. 

But, I see the idiot chose to kill the raccoon.


----------



## tinydancer

Oh boy this actually looks like a really bad problem. It looks like they've got mange big time in Texas. And they have from what I gather what you can't treat. 

For those that don't know there are two types of mange. 

Yikes. D can be treated but S holy toledo. And we are talking crossing all types of beasties. This is bad. 

Oh that poor baby. Least it ate well before they had to terminate it. Oh my. Mange is so so bad. In the wild. I don't know how the state is going to deal with this.


----------



## tinydancer

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby is a raccoon with mange. I hope they can treat it. Good for those that weren't sure that didn't just blow it away and wanted to find out what it was.
> 
> Dip it and set it free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He would not survive.
> 
> But, I see the idiot chose to kill the raccoon.
Click to expand...


Vets told him to apparently. Sarcoptic. They were keeping the baby alive and giving it food and water. Don't make them out to be evil when they were not. The family crated it. And took care of it. 

Just because some people are simple doesn't mean they are cruel. You are really one bigotted mother fucker luddley.


----------



## tinydancer

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morons. I hate people sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The a-hole realized there was no money to be made so he killed it
Click to expand...


Just a heads up. Vets told him to. As it is from what I am gathering now they have to disinfect everything and pray. 

It's a bad deal if that coon had sarcoptic.

* Sarcoptic mange
Sarcoptic mange, also known as canine scabies, is a highly contagious infestation of Sarcoptes scabiei canis, a burrowing mite.

 The canine sarcoptic mite can also infest cats, pigs, horses, sheep, and various other species. The human analog of burrowing mite infection, due to a closely related species, is called scabies (the "seven year itch").*

Mange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Political Junky

A mange treatment and setting it free would have saved that raccoon.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

peach174 said:


> The nose and face seem different to me.
> 
> Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida hairless raccoon



Funny how the Chupacabra has transformed from this...






Into basically nothing more than a regular dog with a bad case of mange over the years.


----------



## Politico

*Chupacabra found alive in Texas?*

No.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Chapacabra "sightings"= animals with severe mange. Bonus.....Bigfoot/Samsquatch "sightings"=skinny bears standing on their hind legs.

Sorry to be a wrecker of dreams.


----------



## Politico

Oh you haven't wrecked any dreams. Finding Bigfoot is in it's sixth season and going strong. They have never actually found him, but they are hopeful.


----------



## emilynghiem

Vigilante said:


> Never saw a dog eat with his paws like that!
> 
> Chupacabra found alive in Texas? | azfamily.com Phoenix



I thought it looked more like a hyena.

but I found a webpage that showed what a racoon looks like with its fur matted and manged.
http://doubtfulnews.com/2014/04/the-sick-sad-chupacabra-in-texas-it-looks-just-like-a-raccoon/

this animal caught in Ratcliffe was also assumed to be a racoon and put to death:
Another Chupacabra Monster Tale Bites the Dust in Texas - NBC News


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby is a raccoon with mange. I hope they can treat it. Good for those that weren't sure that didn't just blow it away and wanted to find out what it was.
> 
> Dip it and set it free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He would not survive.
> 
> But, I see the idiot chose to kill the raccoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vets told him to apparently. Sarcoptic. They were keeping the baby alive and giving it food and water. Don't make them out to be evil when they were not. The family crated it. And took care of it.
> 
> Just because some people are simple doesn't mean they are cruel. You are really one bigotted mother fucker luddley.
Click to expand...


   [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]

As usual, you're wrong.

*IF* that is (a) a wild animal and (b) has mange, dipping and release would not be humane. The animal would spread the mites before dying a slow and horrible death. 

I still say it looks like hairless raccoon but I could be wrong.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morons. I hate people sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The a-hole realized there was no money to be made so he killed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a heads up. Vets told him to. As it is from what I am gathering now they have to disinfect everything and pray.
> 
> It's a bad deal if that coon had sarcoptic.
> 
> * Sarcoptic mange
> Sarcoptic mange, also known as canine scabies, is a highly contagious infestation of Sarcoptes scabiei canis, a burrowing mite.
> 
> The canine sarcoptic mite can also infest cats, pigs, horses, sheep, and various other species. The human analog of burrowing mite infection, due to a closely related species, is called scabies (the "seven year itch").*
> 
> Mange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]

I just noticed this. 

You really confuse easily.


----------



## Marianne

Vigilante said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Gracie! I don't care what it is, it doesn't deserve to be kept in that little cage like that! Actually, that's the trap it was caught in, so apparently that's what they're keeping it in? What, does it have to go potty right in that little cage, too? That's animal abuse, someone needs to step in and make sure the little creature is treated humanely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be thankful, they didn't shot and kill it, as many of these strange creatures have been. Supposedly they have dog DNA, but if a dog, I would think it's a new breed, and where did it come from? They have been killed from Kentucky to Texas and many states in between. I suspect, since TV coverage that there will be further investigation and better care taken of this little animal.
Click to expand...


One that was killed turned out to be I think coyote and wolf mix.


----------



## emilynghiem

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He would not survive.
> 
> But, I see the idiot chose to kill the raccoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vets told him to apparently. Sarcoptic. They were keeping the baby alive and giving it food and water. Don't make them out to be evil when they were not. The family crated it. And took care of it.
> 
> Just because some people are simple doesn't mean they are cruel. You are really one bigotted mother fucker luddley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
> 
> As usual, you're wrong.
> 
> *IF* that is (a) a wild animal and (b) has mange, dipping and release would not be humane. The animal would spread the mites before dying a slow and horrible death.
> 
> I still say it looks like hairless raccoon but I could be wrong.
Click to expand...


Dear   [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]
this reminds me of the overwhelmed animal shelters and rescues.
even those with pure compassion for all animals cannot always save them all.
many animals are put to death from sheer lack of resources and ability to 
coordinate to adopt them out to people who could care for them.

like this poor mangy raccoon, I have friends who would rescue abandoned
boas and other reptiles. They had to quit taking iguanas just because the
demand was too high and the care to save them requires more than they can provide.

They know that rejecting these animals means they will die.

It's easy to judge that 'someone' should do this or that to save the animals,
in this case, manged raccoons with possibly other diseases and issues.

It's different if you or I have to adopt the animal and do what it takes to save it.

unless there are enough resources and people to provide the services and care
necessary, of course we are going to see animals put to death when it wasn't impossible to  save them. 
that is not something to judge people for, but to judge the compromising circumstances.

If you want to save more animals, find the rescues and shelters that are no-kill,
and donate and promote those groups. We need more of them. 
Yes, there are groups that take care of wildlife. but their resources and staff
are limited also, and even the best ones cannot save all animals.
I have nothing but respect for the people who try, but can't judge or blame the many cases that fail.

http://www.wildlifecenteroftexas.org/
Here is the nonprofit Wildlife rescue that took in an abandoned
baby grey squirrel my boyfriend found on the ground at home,
and a baby mockingbird that fell out of a nest outside my workplace.
The fact they would take care of such tiny creatures other people would just let die,
was very touching. If we had more places like this, and got more support to fund
training and jobs, we could be saving more of the environment and endangered
species instead of destroying wilderness and wildlife for convenience.
these people who work there are so dedicated and caring, it is truly humbling!


----------



## boedicca

Why is Sheila Jackson Lee in a cage?


----------



## Vigilante

boedicca said:


> Why is Sheila Jackson Lee in a cage?



She has a terminal case of...


----------



## percysunshine

*Chupacabra found alive in Texas? *


I think Taco Bell serves chupacabras. They taste ok with enough picante sauce.

.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

emilynghiem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vets told him to apparently. Sarcoptic. They were keeping the baby alive and giving it food and water. Don't make them out to be evil when they were not. The family crated it. And took care of it.
> 
> Just because some people are simple doesn't mean they are cruel. You are really one bigotted mother fucker luddley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
> 
> As usual, you're wrong.
> 
> *IF* that is (a) a wild animal and (b) has mange, dipping and release would not be humane. The animal would spread the mites before dying a slow and horrible death.
> 
> I still say it looks like hairless raccoon but I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear   [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]
> this reminds me of the overwhelmed animal shelters and rescues.
> even those with pure compassion for all animals cannot always save them all.
> many animals are put to death from sheer lack of resources and ability to
> coordinate to adopt them out to people who could care for them.
> 
> like this poor mangy raccoon, I have friends who would rescue abandoned
> boas and other reptiles. They had to quit taking iguanas just because the
> demand was too high and the care to save them requires more than they can provide.
> 
> They know that rejecting these animals means they will die.
> 
> It's easy to judge that 'someone' should do this or that to save the animals,
> in this case, manged raccoons with possibly other diseases and issues.
> 
> It's different if you or I have to adopt the animal and do what it takes to save it.
> 
> unless there are enough resources and people to provide the services and care
> necessary, of course we are going to see animals put to death when it wasn't impossible to  save them.
> that is not something to judge people for, but to judge the compromising circumstances.
> 
> If you want to save more animals, find the rescues and shelters that are no-kill,
> and donate and promote those groups. We need more of them.
> Yes, there are groups that take care of wildlife. but their resources and staff
> are limited also, and even the best ones cannot save all animals.
> I have nothing but respect for the people who try, but can't judge or blame the many cases that fail.
> 
> Wildlife Center of Texas
> Here is the nonprofit Wildlife rescue that took in an abandoned
> baby grey squirrel my boyfriend found on the ground at home,
> and a baby mockingbird that fell out of a nest outside my workplace.
> The fact they would take care of such tiny creatures other people would just let die,
> was very touching. If we had more places like this, and got more support to fund
> training and jobs, we could be saving more of the environment and endangered
> species instead of destroying wilderness and wildlife for convenience.
> these people who work there are so dedicated and caring, it is truly humbling!
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION]

I don't generally read your posts but because of teh subject matter, I did read all of this one and you are absolutely correct. 

As you know, I have done rescue and wildlife rehab for more than 40 years. I have fostered literally hundreds and hundreds of both domestic and wild animals and I'm licensed by the federal govt to keep and rehab raptors, songbirds, mammals and reptiles. Back in the 70s, for a few months, I even had a license to be a Colorado state park. That was just a way of filling a legal loophole and doubt that would be possible now.

For those who care about animals, I urge you to volunteer in some way or another. You can foster kittens and puppies, you can volunteer at a shelter to clean cages or just walk dogs and handle the puppies and kittens to socialize them. 

If you're interested in wild animals, there's a huge need for rehabbers. Check with your state's Game & Fish, Fish and Wildlife , humane society, wildlife agency to find out what the legal requirements are for your state. Usually, you work as an apprentice and then take a series of exams to become licensed. Without a license, it is against the law to keep all but two species of birds and some mammals in captivity.

Thanks very much for posting this Emily.


----------



## tinydancer

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The a-hole realized there was no money to be made so he killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up. Vets told him to. As it is from what I am gathering now they have to disinfect everything and pray.
> 
> It's a bad deal if that coon had sarcoptic.
> 
> * Sarcoptic mange
> Sarcoptic mange, also known as canine scabies, is a highly contagious infestation of Sarcoptes scabiei canis, a burrowing mite.
> 
> The canine sarcoptic mite can also infest cats, pigs, horses, sheep, and various other species. The human analog of burrowing mite infection, due to a closely related species, is called scabies (the "seven year itch").*
> 
> Mange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
> 
> I just noticed this.
> 
> You really confuse easily.
Click to expand...


It was a pity but they had to put that poor baby racoon down. My Jim Dandy (my catahoula a few years back) had demodectic. I'm telling you. Waiting for the scrapings to be tested and waiting for the results were agonizing.

We prayed so hard he didn't have sarcoptic. I swear it would have killed me to euthanize him. Apart from being my foundation sire he was without a doubt the most adorable beastie who has graced my life.

And I have been blessed by so many. But he was my soul buddy. 

Re: sarcoptic. I know that there are treatments available. To have treated this racoon would be no guarantee of a recurrence and would have put so many others at risk in the wild. 

We do what we can n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up. Vets told him to. As it is from what I am gathering now they have to disinfect everything and pray.
> 
> It's a bad deal if that coon had sarcoptic.
> 
> * Sarcoptic mange
> Sarcoptic mange, also known as canine scabies, is a highly contagious infestation of Sarcoptes scabiei canis, a burrowing mite.
> 
> The canine sarcoptic mite can also infest cats, pigs, horses, sheep, and various other species. The human analog of burrowing mite infection, due to a closely related species, is called scabies (the "seven year itch").*
> 
> Mange - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
> 
> I just noticed this.
> 
> You really confuse easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a pity but they had to put that poor baby racoon down. My Jim Dandy (my catahoula a few years back) had demodectic. I'm telling you. Waiting for the scrapings to be tested and waiting for the results were agonizing.
> 
> We prayed so hard he didn't have sarcoptic. I swear it would have killed me to euthanize him. Apart from being my foundation sire he was without a doubt the most adorable beastie who has graced my life.
> 
> And I have been blessed by so many. But he was my soul buddy.
> 
> Re: sarcoptic. I know that there are treatments available. To have treated this racoon would be no guarantee of a recurrence and would have put so many others at risk in the wild.
> 
> We do what we can n'est-ce pas?
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
Thank you for admitting you were wrong.


----------

